

Airbus to Assemble Jets in Mobile, Alabama; Start of a Global Labor War? - SlipperySlope
http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/2012/07/airbus-to-assemble-jets-in-mobile.html

======
mcnees287
Being in the US long-term is a good idea for a potential shot at Defense
Department contracts.

~~~
mturmon
Yes, it seems an oversight for the article to focus only on the labor cost
issue, and not the more obvious point of a US presence to dilute the "Boeing
is the only American choice" argument.

It practically has its own wikipedia entry:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Competition_between_Airbus_and_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Competition_between_Airbus_and_Boeing#Competition_and_comparison)

